# wisconsin robin engine help



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

Well i got this 8hp wisconsin robin for free a while back, along with a 3.5hp briggs (both horizontal). The briggs burns oil, and this doesnt have spark. At first i though it was a CDI style ignition, like a dirtbike or sled would use, but its not, its got the normal coil pickup like you see on most engines, its just set up weird. There is a jumble of wires, theres two boxes on the outside, one is for the low oil sensor, the i have no idea? Any info i could get on this engine would be great, wiring diagrams, manuals, anything. I took pictures of the model numbers and whatnot also.

Coil








Charging maybe? dont know...
















Not exactls sure what this is?








Two wires coming out of unidentified box, theres also two coming out of the pickup coil.
















Model








spec number









I also checked resistance in the coil, and got somewhere around 70k ohms? not sure if thats right or what. 

It also looks like there is a place where a set of points could have gone, but no flat spot in the flywheel? im stumped on this one...


Long thread for a little problem, but i figure the more info i give the less questions ill have to answer.


----------



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok, so i took off the other winding, and it turns out it just has 2 green wires coming out of it. I also removed the panel with the low oil sensor box, and the other unidentified box. The unidentified box has a red and a black wire coming out with male couplers, the coil that has the sparkplug wire has a red and black wire coming out also, black is male red is female coupler. The other coil has the two green wires, which are both female. I wanted to get rid of the low oil sensor anyways, so i guess all i need is the unidentified box and the two coil pickups under the flywheel? im really stumped on this one, never even looked at a wisconsin engine before this.

Got some pics also. (crappy phone quality again...)

Wires coming from the sparkplug coil.








Wires from unidentified box








green wires coming from other coil


----------



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

no one has any info on this? any tips on wiring? anything...?


----------



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

Now im ****ING confused! I found a parts breakdown of the engine, and its supposed to have points? it looks like there is a place for the points to bolt onto the block, but there is no flat spot on the crankshaft like an engine with points should have? 
Heres the breakdown, PLEASE im desperately confused here.

http://www.oscar-wilson.com/MANUALS/ROBIN/WR-EY27W.PDF

Im pretty much just talking to myself here, come on some one has to know some stuff about wisconsin engines?


----------



## JEJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Don't know anything about that engine but from the parts break down I would think the points a actuated from a cam on the inside of the flywheel.


----------



## Dante (Nov 23, 2008)

Nothing like it on the inside of the flywheel. Someone else told me i had a CDI style ignition? im getting confused now, i wish the low oil sensor was never there, would have made things much easier.


----------



## derobertson (Apr 24, 2010)

I am a new member who is also desperate for information about the oil sensor you included a photo of. Local professional fixers seemed to have no info on the testing, etc of the oil sensor on Robin engines except that they will sell me a new one for $ 40. No Thanks. No repair manuals even address the issue or mention the low oil sensor or how to deal with it. I am familiar with safety shutoff/grounds/interlocks on riding mowers etc but no one seems to know how to test or deal with this apparently alsmost useless A"feature" found only on "professional" Wisconsin Robin engines. If you have any manual or parts info since your last post, please advise. Denny Robertson


----------

